# Do girls...



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay. I've been wondering this for ages.

It is well know that most men, will regularly look at a random girl, whether it's on the bus, at school, or anywhere else and tell themselves "_Man, I'd **** her hard all night long._"

So, my question is, do girls do stuff like that?
It is said that women don't view sex the same way men do, but how real is it? Does the same vulgar stuff comes through their mind when they see a handsome guy?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ummm.... no, usually it doesn't.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep. But I'm generally considered a pretty terrible girl, so I think my opinion is moot.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

bittertaste said:


> Yep. But I'm generally considered a pretty terrible girl, so I think my opinion is moot.


+1


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I do.


----------



## MadArchitect (Jul 6, 2011)

Occasionally and randomly


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't, but I've worked with girls who would stare at and say similar comments about random guys who walked by. I just think it's disgusting to think that about someone you don't know at all.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

TPower said:


> Does the same vulgar stuff comes through their mind when they see a handsome guy?


Even my less-than-impressive libidinal drives continue to inspire many vulgar thoughts.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't think that way about random strangers. Now, if I got to know a guy on a more personal level and found I was really attracted to him, then yes, I'd get dirty thoughts.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Only when I'm horny


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think "Oh yeah, I wanna bang him. My bed. Now." I think more along the lines of "Dear something, he's _stunning_."


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

My coworker asks me to push strangers into traffic so she can straddle them and give them mouth to mouth (and it gets worse from there, but profanity filters prevent me from posting the rest).


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

^ Ha, your coworker sounds like fun. :clap 

Well, I can't speak for other women, but I sure as sh*t do.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

this portrait said:


> I don't think that way about random strangers. Now, if I got to know a guy on a more personal level and found I was really attracted to him, then yes, I'd get dirty thoughts.


:ditto


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Some women may not be as open about it, but yes.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it's true that girls tend to need more of an emotional investment to think that sort of thing but we're not immune to it, that's for sure. I've felt that way once about a guy. I didn't even like his personality all that much. It was strictly physical. I highly doubt I'll think it again. :b


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, I think it's pretty natural to have those kinds of thoughts sometimes.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup, from time to time if the guy fits into what I find attractive and I'm in that frame of mind.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Seeing someone attractive isn't enough to make me want to jump into bed with them. I need to establish some sort of emotional connection first, actually have a conversation with them. Once a connection has been established and I find myself drawn to the person, I can have sexual fantasies about them.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

TPower said:


> So, my question is, do girls do stuff like that?


I know it's obvious, a given and kind of a silly thing to point out but I have a burning desire to do so.....

not all "girls" are the same, I know you're not directly suggesting it ..but.

I guess not all guys are either I mean some guys might not thing of the word "bang" but perhaps "befriend", "talk to ", "meet", "date" etc etc... and it's no different with girls. We all have unique thoughts and those thoughts are not sex specific. 
I guess perhaps _maybe_ there are more guys that will think "bang" over "talk" and vice versa for girls *shrugs*... but It's all assumptions, stereotyping and generalising anyway.
You're going to get a variety of answers here and if you ask somewhere else where the demographic is different you'll get a whole bunch of other answers!!!! 
/>_<\


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Sometimes, but I wouldn't actually sleep with a stranger.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

^ yeah, I think this is an important point. just because you fantasize about someone doesn't mean you'd necessarily have sex with them. it's just for fun!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Bizarre.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

TPower said:


> So, my question is, do girls do stuff like that?
> It is said that women don't view sex the same way men do, but how real is it? Does the same vulgar stuff comes through their mind when they see a handsome guy?


Sure, some girls might think like that. But maybe not exactly in those terms.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

God yes...I mean I had some super pervy gal friends and holy crap... sometimes if they saw a guy they thought was hot as hell, they'd just be like "aw man I'd bang his brains out all day....dayummmm.." but that was occasional. They usually had crushes on guys they've known for awhile that they realllllllly liked and they'd say those things. Girls can be just as perverted and vulgar as guys, that's for sure. I think a lot of girls are a little more tame when it comes to letting people know those type of thoughts. The surprising bit is it was something about the guys personality that turned them on more than the dude's looks...


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

We're afraid to admit it but yes girls are just as dirty minded as guys. =.= My friends and I are always talking about attractive random dudes we come across, it's natural to rate people. Our fave pastime...working out at the gym and perving on hotties =D At uni, we used to sit at the back of class to get a good view ;D


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

LaRibbon said:


> Hell no, that's revolting, I can't believe that many girls have such filthy thoughts. But then again that may be on account of me being demisexual.


I have very filthy thoughts.  Lack of filthy thoughts is revolting.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> We're afraid to admit it but yes girls are just as dirty minded as guys. =.= My friends and I are always talking about attractive random dudes we come across, *it's natural to rate people*. Our fave pastime...working out at the gym and perving on hotties =D At uni, we used to sit at the back of class to get a good view ;D


With my bad eyesight, I have to say I misread that at first.


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle (Aug 4, 2011)

Gotta admit - yes I do.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TPower said:


> Okay. I've been wondering this for ages.
> 
> It is well know that most men, will regularly look at a random girl, whether it's on the bus, at school, or anywhere else and tell themselves "_Man, I'd **** her hard all night long._"
> 
> ...


oh my lord no! that's just awful, and you should be ashamed. No, we use the phrase "bask in the glow of his jade sceptre", of course.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> .


Might've been better to ask "Do _you_ girls..."

Anyway, I don't, but I basically have zero libido.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

"Do girls?"

Yea I'm up for that.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

this portrait said:


> I don't think that way about random strangers. Now, if I got to know a guy on a more personal level and found I was really attracted to him, then yes, I'd get dirty thoughts.


^This. Most women are like this. Some of us don't necessarily have any less of a sex drive than men do, but we have to have some sort of a relationship with them to really start thinking sexually about them.

Oh. You're asking about GIRLS, not WOMEN.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't understand them thoughts at all


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

britisharrow said:


> "Do girls?"
> 
> Yea I'm up for that.


*claps*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I think things like that about girls that I see in public, but not about guys...


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

somtimes i wonder if girls have dirtier minds too. I know i do. i think my mind might be dirtier than a 16 year old guy"s


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Music Man said:


> With my bad eyesight, I have to say I misread that at first.


Hahaha. Yes, surprise rape is all natural and fun.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Personally, I have to like someone first as a person, in order to get dirty thoughts about them because most of my attraction to people has to do with their personality and appearance combined. It's hard for me to imagine myself with a stranger 'in that way', attractive as they may be.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, I have a pretty dirty mind lol


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

It's so funny to read these answers, because you'd never know it from the way most girls act and talk in real life. It must be weirdly stressful keeping up the facade that's expected of you all in this regard.

I have a follow-up question, for anyone who cares to bite. Given that most of you sound just as dirty as any guy, why is it that so many women get all uppity about sex when a _guy_ thinks this way? "Oh, he just wants sex, that pig." "I'm tired of being objectified!" Stuff like that. Now, for the women who responded that they don't have these thoughts based solely on appearance, this doesn't apply. But for those who do, do you get offended when men view you in a purely sexual light? Do you consider it being "taken advantage of" if some guy just wants to have sex with you because they like how you look, even though you might feel the same way about him?


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

not usually...if i see a hot guy i just kind of think about being with them and admiring their beauty


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Honestly I do think that most of the time. I look at a a cute guy and I wonder how he's in bed, if he's gentle or a little on the rough side. I also fantasize about possible relationships with them heh.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Am I the only guy who sees a pretty girl and merely revels in her beauty, without fantasizing about doing things to her?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I would rather not get into my fantasies, but I have never thought that about a guy I don't know.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Honestly I do think that most of the time. I look at a a cute guy and I wonder how he's in bed, if he's gentle or a little on the rough side. I also fantasize about possible relationships with them heh.


Do you prefer rough?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I know all that women think from that Mel Gibson movie.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> Am I the only guy who sees a pretty girl and merely revels in her beauty, without fantasizing about doing things to her?


Depends on how broadly you want to define _revel_.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

yes, I have


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

TPower said:


> It is well know that most men, will regularly look at a random girl, whether it's on the bus, at school, or anywhere else and tell themselves "_Man, I'd **** her hard all night long._"


That's not a gender issue, it's more a matter of strength of sex drive and/or personality type and/or general desire for casual sex. Perhaps an element of experience too? I'm male and to be honest that kind of crude thinking just repulses and ironically turns me off, I don't think that way.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

*Characteristics of an Upper Class*



Hoth said:


> That's not a gender issue, it's more a matter of strength of sex drive and/or personality type and/or general desire for casual sex. Perhaps an element of experience too? I'm male and to be honest that kind of crude thinking just repulses and ironically turns me off, I don't think that way.


Thank god. I was beginning to worry that everyone on here was just a walking erection.


----------



## gawkward (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't. But I'm an exception, being asexual.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

anomalous said:


> I have a follow-up question, for anyone who cares to bite. Given that most of you sound just as dirty as any guy, why is it that so many women get all uppity about sex when a _guy_ thinks this way? "Oh, he just wants sex, that pig." "I'm tired of being objectified!" Stuff like that. Now, for the women who responded that they don't have these thoughts based solely on appearance, this doesn't apply. But for those who do, do you get offended when men view you in a purely sexual light? Do you consider it being "taken advantage of" if some guy just wants to have sex with you because they like how you look, even though you might feel the same way about him?


For me, it's really all about whether he just wants sex and pursues it with that angle in mind. I'd have no problem with guys liking how I look and thinking dirty thoughts if that ever happened (although, let's be honest, it wouldn't). I just definitely wouldn't want to know about those thoughts, and I'd expect not to hear about those thoughts until much, much later. I'd also expect a proper relationship to form before any _serious_ thought towards actually having sex is done. Otherwise, I'd find it offensive.

Thinking about it as a random passing thought is completely different to pursuing it.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

this portrait said:


> I don't think that way about random strangers. Now, if I got to know a guy on a more personal level and found I was really attracted to him, then yes, I'd get dirty thoughts.


This.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

SuperSky said:


> For me, it's really all about whether he just wants sex and pursues it with that angle in mind. I'd have no problem with guys liking how I look and thinking dirty thoughts if that ever happened (although, let's be honest, it wouldn't). I just definitely wouldn't want to know about those thoughts, and I'd expect not to hear about those thoughts until much, much later. I'd also expect a proper relationship to form before any _serious_ thought towards actually having sex is done. Otherwise, I'd find it offensive.
> 
> Thinking about it as a random passing thought is completely different to pursuing it.


Interesting thoughts... thanks for the answer.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Godless1 said:


> Am I the only guy who sees a pretty girl and merely revels in her beauty, without fantasizing about doing things to her?


I'm the same, when I see a pretty female I just stare at them, amazed by their sheer beauty, I go in a sort of trance where I imagine it's just me and her and we're so in love. I only really have sexual thoughts when I become isolated and end up in my own thoughts.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

I KNOW for a FACT that i do that lol. but i just say that to myself when im watching youtube videos of hot guys, especialy matt dallas, i would **** him RAW !!!!!!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep. I do. Not all the time, but yes I've thought things like that.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

my mind doesn't go to sex-related thoughts when i see an attractive guy. i just kind of admire his features stupidly and feel self-conscious. sex is an afterthought to just having someone around that cares.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

No, I need an emotional connection to be highly attracted to someone, or it's just meh. And even then, my thoughts aren't usually vulgar like that. I'm too much of a romantic, I guess.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I do that sometimes. When I see a hot attractive guy, I'll think, "My God, he is gorgeous... This guy may be a total douche, isn't he? Taken? Gay?" or any rational thoughts will escape me and I'll go, "Man, I'd ride that thing like the mechanical bull."

Though it would be nice to, you know, actually get to know the guy's personality and see for myself whether or not I actually enjoy the guy's company and like him for who he is and not for his physical attributes before we'd do the horizontal mambo. That's how I would prefer it.


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

I do a little, mainly when I'm ovulating.

Most of the time no though. To REALLY be attracted to a guy, i have to like their personality. A nice personality will make a man sexually attractive to me.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

It's not wether girls think like that or guy's think like that some people have an obvious sex drive were as some people are so fridgid it's hard to imagine them ever having sex, male or female.


----------

